# Van back at last.



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Following our accident in Northern Spain our Hymer has finally arrived at Peter Hambiltons at Preston. We were told it would be back on Friday, then Monday and it arrived at 5pm today.
We will go upto Hambilton's first thing in the morning to start emtying it and see what Peter say's about the repairs, will keep you posted.
Cheers Sid


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Well done Sid,glad its back. Would you post some pictures of the casualty on here?


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Bigfoot said.

_Would you post some pictures of the casualty on here? _

You are a sadist :lol: :lol: but here goes, not a lot to see.
Cheers Sid


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad you got her home Sid.

Let us know what they say about the repair and how long.

Johnny F


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Glad to see it home.
Keep us posted.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Sid,nothing a bit of touch up would fix :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

That will teach you to take aroll of Gaffer tape along 

hope its fixed soon Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Peter hasn't done a proper estimate yet but reckons it will need a new side skin ( about £6000) and as parts can take up to 8 weeks we are looking at anything up to 3 months. bang goes our May/June France trip.   ( bad choice of words methinks)

Cheers sid


----------

